# The weirdest tap I have ever seen



## Braeden P (Mar 20, 2021)

Got this from an antique store why is it this way


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 20, 2021)

British Standard Pipe straight.  There's also a tapered version.  Whitworth threads.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 20, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> British Standard Pipe straight.  There's also a tapered version.  Whitworth threads.


Yeah I know that but why is the shank not round is my question I just bought a useless tap though


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2021)

That's an odd shank (if you can call it that) that I've never seen before. Heck I would have bought that no matter what the thread size is.

I know Sakai is a city in Japan but a quick search came up with this. Sakai Threading Tool Co.

Not much info on their site & I have no idea if that's the same manufacturer as your tap. I couldn't find anything about what drives this type of shank. I'm curious what the tool looks like, like is it made to go in a machine or are there hand wrenches for them?


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 20, 2021)

Might be for a specific ratcheting tap handle. Mike


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 20, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Yeah I know that but why is the shank not round is my question I just bought a useless tap though


Because that's what we do !


----------



## talvare (Mar 20, 2021)

Just a WAG, but maybe it's not a tap but a go/no-go gauge.

Ted


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 20, 2021)

the lack of cutting edges indicates gauge instead of tap


----------

